# Reverse Sneeze?



## Jennifer29 (Oct 16, 2012)

Do Havs do it? My Boston did, and I thought only brachycephalic dogs did it, but Indy has done what looks like to me, a reverse sneeze, a few times since I got him.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I do believe any breed dog can get it occasionally.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes, they can reverse sneeze. In fact, when Dionna did this for the first time, I had never even heard of reverse sneeze and I was very scared! I came to the forum and tried to describe what I was witnessing and was told it was a 'reverse sneeze' and also linked with some youtube videos. 

She does not do it very often but it has happened.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Isabella does it occasionally when excited. I inquired about it at a vet visit and was told its just how most smaller breed dogs, even those without brachycephalic skulls, clear built up mucous from the back of their throats and nothing to worry about.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry does it when he's particularly excited about something.


----------



## Jennifer29 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok, phwew. Thank you. It looked exactly like a reverse sneeze to me, just wanted to be sure.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter does this reverse sneezing when very excited and we have to calm him down.


----------



## mmphelps (Nov 30, 2012)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Dexter does this reverse sneezing when very excited and we have to calm him down.


Buster also used to reverse sneeze when he got excited. He did it more frequently as he got older.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I heard the reverse sneeze is genetic. meaning that it's a 'fault'. anyone else hear that?


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Short snouts, one of many common causes, is genetic . . .but allergies, nasal mites, mucous in the throat, etc. are environmental.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Django does it all the time.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

My Yorkie did it, my Maltese did it, and now...both Yogi and Boo do it! I had sooo hoped they wouldn't, cause it really panics me, but to no avail! I pinch their nose shut and stoke their throat's.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

I stroke Isabella's throat . . .but I didn't know I was suppose to be pinching closed her nose? Really?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Jennifer29 (Oct 16, 2012)

dodrop82 said:


> My Yorkie did it, my Maltese did it, and now...both Yogi and Boo do it! I had sooo hoped they wouldn't, cause it really panics me, but to no avail! I pinch their nose shut and stoke their throat's.





ClaireVoyant said:


> I stroke Isabella's throat . . .but I didn't know I was suppose to be pinching closed her nose? Really?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


I don't do anything. I mean, if I'm coughing/sneezing/hiccuping/etc. I don't really want/need anyone to touch me, so I never really thought to do anything.


----------

